# No harm in passive vaping



## Hooked (5/4/18)

*Report finds there is no harm in passive vaping*

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=12008865
8 March 2018

… an evidence review on e-cigarettes and heat-not-burn products (like the IQOS) published by Public Health England (PHE) [stated that] there have been no identified health risks of passive vaping to bystanders".

The science behind the research is as follows: When a smoker puffs on a normal cigarette at least 7000 chemicals are released due to the massive combustion caused by the cigarette's burn. Because this is absent in vapour, the chemicals are "mostly at levels less than 1 per cent of those in tobacco smoke", according to Australian Tobacco Harm Reduction Association chairman Dr Colin Mendelsohn. 

"The life of the chemicals from vaping is much smaller than smoking, in other words it disappears very quickly," Dr Mendelsohn, also conjoint Associate Professor at UNSW's School of Public Health and Community Medicine, told news.com.au. "Cigarette smoke hangs around for ages whereas the chemicals in a vape, because it's liquid-based droplets, dissipates quite quickly."

Dr Mendehlson confirmed research has identified very low levels of chemicals in the air from vaping. Studies of vaping in homes found no discernible effect on air quality, and concentrations of vaping chemicals in vape shops were well below occupational exposure limits and nicotine was undetectable.

"The bottom line is that there is no identified health risk to bystanders."

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------

